# Does Anyone Have A Copy Of Gc2.0 Gbe Rc?



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

The download link in the thread doesn't work, wondering if someone wouldn't mind hosting it somewhere for me if you still have it lying around.

Thanks.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

development subforums are reserved for releases. moved to general. thanks.


----------



## tazer2death (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I have the 2.0 but not RC, guess that isn't what you're looking for though so I'm of no help


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1261265

that what you're looking for?

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1261265
> 
> that what you're looking for?
> 
> Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


The download link there is dead. I appreciate the search though.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

BleedsOrangeandBlue said:


> Sorry!
> 
> The download link there is dead. I appreciate the search though.


when I can I'll upload and pm you a link

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Why do you want the RC when the real one is out?


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

if you still want it I have GBE 2.0 RC1, RC1.2 and RC2.1 pm me if you want me to upload


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Why do you want the RC when the real one is out?


I'm trying to learn how to theme and don't really know what I'm doing. A few days ago, I changed some things on GC 2.1 and my phone was stuck in a soft boot loop. I want to have a ROM where I'm confident that any errors I get are due to my mistakes and not the ROMs. I had a good experience with the RC GBE builds as far as stability goes (presumably due to no TSM parts).

I would also like a ROM that looks good in the meantime.


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Why do you want the RC when the real one is out?


Uhh...TSM parts sucks!! Or rather - hotboots suck. And since we can now choose from humble or stock, the rc's are looking real good about now


----------

